# T12s on a 50gal



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Well i've been doing some thinking and i want to get my light up again. I can get these Visi lux light kits from work for T12 NO flourescents. They're water proof and all... But does anyone know if they come with ever ything needed to install? Its aquatic-ecosystems. I never get to go to AES warehouse b/c i'd get yelled at probably.

Also is this new 60 watts even going to reach the bottom of my tank. I just put the Miro 4 reflector on my 96 watter and i noticed its causing coverage problems. Its way more intense light but doesn't span the whole surface of the water like it used to. The reflector is so big you almost have to get the thing 8 inches high to get good coverage. The main thing is to get more coverage of the tank. Also if i am going to use 10,000k for my 96er what is a good bulb to supplement in t12? Preferably something AES sells b/c its cheap cheap for me.


----------

